# confusing Fuji geometry



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking at Fuji SL frames for sale - and Fuji sizing seems to have gone weird.

The 58cm XL Roubaix I have has about a 56.5cm TT.

Now I'm looking at a picture of a 2011 58cm XL with a 57cm TT according to seller with a sticker that has 58cm XL on it, but on their website Fuji contradicts this - now calls a 58cm XXL and says it has a 60cm TT:

Fuji Bikes | ROAD SERIES | CARBON ROAD | SL 2.0

I'm also looking at another "XL" frame that the seller says has a 60cm TT.

http://2009.fujibikes.com/Road/CarbonSuperlight/SL-1Frameset.aspx

So I'm saying in some cases a 58cm may either be an XL or an XXL, and also may either have a 57cm or 60cm TT. Anybody got an explanation?


----------

